# 2000 4100 fuel injectors and injection pump



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

So I inherited this tractor from my uncle that has been severely neglected and was non-running. Come to find out the fuel filter was pretty plugged up and starved the injection pump and injectors of fuel, thereby destroying all 4 parts. When removing the injection pump I believe the little spring clip that holds the governed arm to the fuel rack sprung into the front cover. So we bought new injectors and injection pump however I still have some looming questions.

#1) Will that spring clip have any adverse effects should I not be able to retrieve it?
#2) If I need to retrieve it, should I remove the oil pan to determine where it went?
#3) what is the injector torque when screwing them back into the head? And the fuel return port nut torque?
And lastly...
#4) Are the injection pumps as much of a pain to time as they seem?

If you made it through all of this I applaud your dedication and willingness to help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

#1) I would like to say the clip won't do any harm, but it is possible it could get between drive gears on crank or cam and cause catastrophic damages. Most likely it went somewhere it wont do any harm, but it is an expensive gamble. Get a thin flexible magnet and do some fishing. or if you have access to a borescope to look around for it. If it ended up in the pan. it should be safe there, but anywhere else is a gamble.
#2) If you can't find it, I would drop the pan and look for it. Try blowing compressed air around areas it could be lodged and see if it falls out the bottom. Or maybe dump some diesel fuel though access hole and see if that can flush it out. Manually turn engine over by hand to see if it falls out.
#3) Injector torque is 37 ft lbs, and return fitting nut is 27-29 ft lbs.
#4) timing is a pain, but typically if you match new shims to old ones thickness, it is very close.


----------



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

jd110 said:


> #1) I would like to say the clip won't do any harm, but it is possible it could get between drive gears on crank or cam and cause catastrophic damages. Most likely it went somewhere it wont do any harm, but it is an expensive gamble. Get a thin flexible magnet and do some fishing. or if you have access to a borescope to look around for it. If it ended up in the pan. it should be safe there, but anywhere else is a gamble.
> #2) If you can't find it, I would drop the pan and look for it. Try blowing compressed air around areas it could be lodged and see if it falls out the bottom. Or maybe dump some diesel fuel though access hole and see if that can flush it out. Manually turn engine over by hand to see if it falls out.
> #3) Injector torque is 37 ft lbs, and return fitting nut is 27-29 ft lbs.
> #4) timing is a pain, but typically if you match new shims to old ones thickness, it is very close.


Thank you for the reply. it has already been spun with the starter with no I'll sounds coming from anywhere. Also flushed the front cover oil fill port with a few quarts of extra oil I had to try and work it into the pan. Still going to remove the pan and inspect. As far as timing the pump, even with a new pump the stock shims should be good? And where is the flywheel inspection hole?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Christopher Dunn said:


> Thank you for the reply. it has already been spun with the starter with no I'll sounds coming from anywhere. Also flushed the front cover oil fill port with a few quarts of extra oil I had to try and work it into the pan. Still going to remove the pan and inspect. As far as timing the pump, even with a new pump the stock shims should be good? And where is the flywheel inspection hole?


The timing still needs to be checked per the procedure in book. The stock(original) shim pack can be used to see where you are. should be within a few degrees of being correct. Even if it is perfect, same thickness new shims should be installed to prevent leakage. New shims have a special coating on them to assure a good seal. The timing inspection hole is on right side to the rear of the fuel filter. A rubber plug needs to be pryed out to see timing marks. Timing should be set to 14 degrees BTDC advanced


----------



## Christopher Dunn (Dec 22, 2020)

jd110 said:


> #1) I would like to say the clip won't do any harm, but it is possible it could get between drive gears on crank or cam and cause catastrophic damages. Most likely it went somewhere it wont do any harm, but it is an expensive gamble. Get a thin flexible magnet and do some fishing. or if you have access to a borescope to look around for it. If it ended up in the pan. it should be safe there, but anywhere else is a gamble.
> #2) If you can't find it, I would drop the pan and look for it. Try blowing compressed air around areas it could be lodged and see if it falls out the bottom. Or maybe dump some diesel fuel though access hole and see if that can flush it out. Manually turn engine over by hand to see if it falls out.
> #3) Injector torque is 37 ft lbs, and return fitting nut is 27-29 ft lbs.
> #4) timing is a pain, but typically if you match new shims to old ones thickness, it is very close.


So I got the oil pan off and no clip. However I did find shavings and small chips of metal in the oil pan, most likely from the bearings. There is no play in the rods to speak of however I'm afraid of what this could mean. For the tractor to only have 1000 hours I would think it to be shavings from break in as everything I have heard these Yanmars are tough little bastards. What would your level of concern be for this? Would you get it running first to determine possible damages?

Thanks for your help thus far!


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Generally speaking, any visible metal chips in an engine is not good. Can you post some picture of what you are seeing? Might help to identify what you have.


----------

